# lets herf in Richmond on Wednesday



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Wednesday night at Legend Brewing is a trivia contest that is a blast.

I am going with some fellow cigar smokers to form a team. Come join us! Cigar friendly!

trivia starts at 8:30 but we will begetting there earlier to drink smoke and eat.

cheers!

www.legendbrewing.com


----------

